# Tucker and Tonka-Christmas



## Olympia (Jan 11, 2010)

Your dogs are gorgeous, hope you had a Great Christmas, your house looks very beautiful!!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Lovely photos Karen!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Merry Christmas! Beautiful boys!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Beautiful photos! Hope you had wonderful Christmas day.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Wonderful pictures, the boys look great and your house so festive. 

Merry Christmas to you all, best wishes in the New Year!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Hope you had a wonderful Christmas! Your pups are gorgeous


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Merry Christmas, Karen. Your dogs are beautiful!


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Merry Christmas Karen, Love seeing Tucker and Tonka's pictures. Such beautiful pups and looking very happy.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Tucker and Tonka are both beautiful. Loved seeing their pictures.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thank you.*

Thank you all for the nice comments. It's been a LONG time since I posted pic of the boys.
Happy 2018 to all!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> Thank you all for the nice comments. It's been a LONG time since I posted pic of the boys.
> Happy 2018 to all!!


Best Wishes to you all in the New Year!


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

It looks like a very nice Christmas holiday was had by all . Tucker and Tonka look very happy in the pics! Happy New Year Karen and family!


----------

